# 29th April



## fluffy (Sep 26, 2006)

She ate!!!

After 6weeks of fasting... the little mare came out of her hide and was practically BEGGING for food!! (can snakes beg?!)

2 white weaner rats taken... first one struck with fantastic force!! THIS is what sharing your home with a ROYAL should be! :no1:


----------

